# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  دراسة في منهج كتابة المذهب المالكي، تحتاج إلى مساعدة إخواني في المجلس.

## أبو سعيد الباتني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.
إخواني، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
شرع أحد أقربائي في دِرَاسةٍ حول طريقة التأليف عند المالكية، وهو الآن يدرس الطريقة التّي اعتمدها المعاصرون منهم في التأليف، وهي إعادة صياغة المذهب المالكي في ثوب جديد. 
ومن أهم التآليف التّي اعتمد عليها في دراسته:
كتاب الدكتور الصادق الغرياني: مدونة الفقه المالكي. وكتاب الشّيخ الحبيب بن طاهر التونسي: الفقه المالكي وأدلته.
وغيرها من مؤلفات المعاصرين. 
والرجاء من إخواني:
من وقعت عينه على بحث، أو على كتاب، يتناول هذه الطريقة في التأليف عامة، أو أحد هذه الكتب خاصة، سواء بذكر المزايا، أو ذكر العيوب، أو وجد تعليق فيه نقد نقاط معينة في هذه الطريقة، أو ينقد كتاب منها، أن يعينني بالإشارة إليها، أو يذكرها لي مع مصادرها، وأين أجدها. 
وأجر الجميع على الله.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

لعلّه يطّلع على ما جاء في كتاب (( اصطلاح المذهب عند المالكية)) للدكتور محمد ابراهيم علي فقدد تتبع مؤلفات علماء المالكية من مختلف مدارسهم وفي مختلف أدوار المذهب

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> لعلّه يطّلع على ما جاء في كتاب (( اصطلاح المذهب عند المالكية)) للدكتور محمد ابراهيم علي فقدد تتبع مؤلفات علماء المالكية من مختلف مدارسهم وفي مختلف أدوار المذهب


أخي الكتاب الذي ذكرته عندي في البيت، وليس فيه شيء مما أريده.
ولقد أخبرني أحد الإخوة أن الأعضاء في المنتدى عندهم كلام في ذلك ولا أدري في أي موضوع بالضبط.
جزاك الله خيرا على تفهمك.

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيك أبا سعيد.
لقد كتب بعض الإخوة في هذا المجلس في موضوع هل أنصف بوخبزة المالكية، كلاما عن الغرياني، وكتابه.
وهذا رابط الموضوع:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=30411

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو عبد العظيم.
واعذرني أخي عن تأخري على الرد على بعض مشاركاتك في بعض المواضيع.
سأجرب الرابط الذي أعطيتنيه.
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الأخ عبد العظيم
ذهبت أين وجهتني.
ووجدت كلاما كثيرا
وما أدري بالضبط ما قصدت
وأرجو أن تنسخ لي ما تريد أن تنقله لي 
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## مِرقم

"منهج كتابة الفقه المالكي بين التجريد والتدليل"؛ للدكتور: بدوي عبدالصمد الطاهر. نشر: دار البحوث للدراسات الإسلامية وإحياء التراث - دبي. يقع في (250) صفحة تقريبًا.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> "منهج كتابة الفقه المالكي بين التجريد والتدليل"؛ للدكتور: بدوي عبدالصمد الطاهر. نشر: دار البحوث للدراسات الإسلامية وإحياء التراث - دبي. يقع في (250) صفحة تقريبًا.


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل
الكتاب اطلعت عليه والحمد لله أخي
ربما كنت أحاول أن أحصل على كتب أو بحوث انتقدت منهج معاصري المالكية في طريقة التأليف، وضربت مثالا بالشيخ الصادق الغرياني.
على العموم جزاكم الله خيرا.
وأنتظر من الإخوة الإفادة.

----------


## أبو عبيدة الأثري

مدخل إلى تجديد الفقه المالكي، للدكتور قطب الريسوني، دار ابن حزم.

----------


## ابونصر المازري الجزائري

ربما تنفعك هذه الاشارات
- مدى مصداقية هذه المختصرات المعاصرة
-مدى سهولتها و قيمتها اللغوية عند طالب العلمن المبتدي 
-مدى معالجة البحث عن صحة الدليل 
-مدى اعتمادها على الروايات الصحيحة وبعدها عن فقه المختصرات
-قيمتها الاصولية عند الشيوخ في هذا العصر
-قيمتها المذهبية في بعث روح المذهب والابتعاد عن جفاف المختصرات

وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو أويس السلفي

لو وضع رابط كتاب الدكتور بدوي الطاهر للاهمية ..

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> لو وضع رابط كتاب الدكتور بدوي الطاهر للاهمية ..


*أظنه غير متاح على الشبكة. ولعل أحد إخواننا الكرام يرفعه لنا مشكورًا.*

----------

